

Ask HN: How do I tell OS X to use Spotify as standard music app? - tblancpain

I want OS X to launch Spotify and not iTunes when I hit the play button on my keyboard and no media app is open already.
======
pdenya
Alfred can global hotkey system commands. You could try binding that key to
`open /Applications/Spotify.app` or something similar.

<http://support.alfredapp.com/tutorials:global-hotkeys>

This probably isn't the best forum for a question like this though, try
<http://superuser.com/> if Alfred doesn't work for you.

~~~
logn
Add to that RemoteBuddy if you have an apple remote:

<http://www.iospirit.com/products/remotebuddy/>

